# bottling spigot



## redderthebetter (Oct 14, 2006)

Today I broke off about three of my hard earned dollars to support my local wine shop. I bought the plastic italian bottling spigot. Now all I have to do is drill a 1 inch hole in one of my buckets and install away. 


I neglected to ask the guy behind the counter the best method of using this (On account of my having my three boys with me. That is six little hands grabbing and touching everything I tell them not to.) 


I coulddirectfill wine or beer bottles, but that would splash and aerate the wine/beer.


I couldattach a shorth length of tubingthat would reach the bottom of a bottle, then direct fill using the valve?


I could attach my siphon tubing and auto bottle filler that came with my kit.


Are there any other thoughts or methods that I don't see? 


Has anyone had an issue with one of these leaking when they usedthe bucket for a primary ferm? 


Thanks 


Go Cards!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2006)

I have two spigots installed on my primaries but theyre not the Italian
ones. As for filling bottles I would use the hose and bottle filler as
to not add air to and easier to stop flowing as when using the spigot
directly you will have to worry about the wine or beer still in the
hose overflowing the bottle. My two spigots are the swivel kind and
leak a little drop about once every two days with which I put a paper
towel soaked with meta bisulfite under to deter fruit flies. I also
stuff the spigot with a tiny pce. of that paper towel wet with k-meta
to prevent any bugs or foreign objects from getting in there and
dumping into my bottles or carboy upon racking or bottling.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is link to what I do with my bottling/fermenting bucket spigots...as well as replies from others with their ideas....

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2052

[copy & paste to your browser]

Love the spigots on the buckets........

For transfering from the bucket primary to secondary carboy we use a longer peice of hose....
For filling our bottles we have a cheap-o gravity filler and a shorter peice of hose....It has a little thingy hanging down that releases wine when it is pushed up... and when the bottle is full you lift it out and have the perfect head-space.

Not one with a spring....we bought a couple spring ones and they didn't know when to quit...so went back to the gravity one.

Most people on this Fourm have a little more sophisticated bottle fillers...we are kind of low-tech up here on de-tundra.....




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2006)

NW, I to am happy with this cheap gravity filler. It works fine, came
with my cheap kit, and I say if it aint broken, don't fix it.


----------



## kutya (Oct 16, 2006)

Redd:


I also use a short piece of hose and the bottle filler, this seems to work the best. jh


----------



## redderthebetter (Oct 22, 2006)

I mounted the spigot and went with short piece of hose to the bottle filler. Here is what I got.


FYII was bottling a Amber ale my wife got me for my birthday. I've had aversions to homebrews in the past.I hope this turns out as good as they said it would. 






My el cheapo Bottle drying rack currently with 10 bottle capacity.









http://www.williamjamestrading.com/


----------



## pkcook (Oct 22, 2006)

Redder,


I have a very similar setup, but I opted for a longer hose to use with the bottle filler. Whatever meets your needs!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 22, 2006)

We also use a longer hose....[ I like to sit down on the job]
Also I put the bottles in a pot lined with paper towels...just in-case there are any....'over-flows'






The pot beside me holds the full bottle that we cork while the next bottles fill.

Also...I noticed you don't have your hose very far up-onto the spigot....We heated the end of the hose with a match [ to soften it] and then forced it onto the spigot further....like at least 1/2-3/4 of an inch.....I just have a fear of it slipping off the spigot and loosing some wine...and...making a mess.....maybe it's over-kill on our part....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## redderthebetter (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a good point about getting the hose on a little higher. I'll make sure I give that a try next time. I flushed the valve and wiped it inside and out, then stuffed it with paper towel and rubberband for storage. One thingI need to do next time is re-seat the gaskets and do a better leak check. I got a small drip while I was bottling. No major loss, but I wouldn't ferment in that bucket till I resolved that. The short length of hose allowed me to sit and raise the bottle into the filler. I had a towel on the floor for spillage.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2006)

With a longer hose you can just keep the bottle on the floor and hold
the filler, it doesnt get as heavy specially after 30 bottles.


----------



## redderthebetter (Oct 23, 2006)

My in "home expert" says that any hose length can work if you 
know what you are doing???


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh no you didnt go there!


----------



## redderthebetter (Oct 24, 2006)

It was the everlasting seventh grader in me.


----------

